# costa rica



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

Does anyone know if hedgehogs are allowed in Costa Rica or any concerns with housing them there? (I've had a friend ask)


----------



## piojillo (Sep 15, 2009)

yup, i live in Costa Rica


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

Oh good! I was wondering if anyone was going to reply. There's a chance I might be down there for a bit and (having never been there) was wondering anything I'd need to know. I'd be farther back, kind of "in the jungle"


----------



## bernardy25 (Dec 15, 2009)

Yeah,you can go there with hedgehogs.By the way,it is great place to visit.


----------

